# Oyster night at Brandy and Annies Wednesday



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)

Brandy says we can use his grill so if bring something yummy if you wish. PM me for more info. Oh yeah and there wiill not be any oysters. Also do not bring any shell fish to their house. Brandy is very allergic to it all. So no shrimp, crab, lobster, etc.....


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*I have received a "Heck Yeah" I will be there, from a new-to-be-Wednesday-Nighter. *

*Navy Girl??? *

*Where are you???*


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

Gin and I are trying to make it back for the Wednesday night get togethers. Our schedules have been *CRAZY:stuart:*


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

OP-FOR said:


> Gin and I are trying to make it back for the Wednesday night get togethers. Our schedules have been *CRAZY:stuart:*


*We have been wondering where ya'll have been. *

*The Free Oyster Night at Gilligans is shut down for the winter, so until spring, we are bouncing around at various places.*

*See ya'll soon!!!*


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

*Day dreaming*

Im at work, but not at work. Make sense?


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Yep


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Always a good time. Sorry about the shellfish.Last time BT tried to kill me. Havent figured out what im cooking yet


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Wait now. I did not bring that shrimp that time. 

I just volunteered to peel 5 ponds of shrimp, as this old time shrimper can pull shells and pluck heads faster than anyone there.

So~~ I did.

I did send it down the garbage disposal.
But remember your reaction.

Sorry I was a contributor of it.

I am bringing grilling stuff. 

As I am sure others are.

I am also thinking of Best Stop Hog Head's Cheese that I just had delivered from Louisiana.

And some Boudin, and maybe some Red Snapper, and Maybe some Tuna, maybe.

See ya.

Love ya.
BT
*


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

BananaTom said:


> Wait now. I did not bring that shrimp that time. I did send it the garbage disposal. But. I am bringing grilling stuff. As I am sure others are.


Well BT just killed the garbage disposal.lol


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*I will bring a new garbage disposal, OKAY??
*


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*I just remembered, I also got some Best Stop Crackings!! 

For the menu!!*


----------



## navygirl1974 (May 15, 2012)

well believe it or not when i got the message of PFF i was at work and some of us do have to work for a living and i have been catching up on stuff that did not get done while i was on vaca. my daughter gave me a thumbs up and i mapquested the directions so we are good. is it still on if it rains out?


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

navygirl1974 said:


> . is it still on if it rains out?


*Rain, Tropical Storm we are there.

This is house, so it won't be tenting this time.
*


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

*Cajun Country*



BananaTom said:


> *I just remembered, I also got some Best Stop Crackings!! *
> 
> *For the menu!!*


Somebody has been through Scott, La here lately. I must admit Best Stop beats Dons.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

OP-FOR said:


> Somebody has been through Scott, La here lately. I must admit Best Stop beats Dons.


*Had a Buddy over that way stop and bring me a care package. Boudin, cracklings, and this time I also got the Hogs Head Cheese. *

*Man that stuff is awesome, Best ever Hog's Head Cheese, from the Best Stop.*

*I have one left, and I have been struggling with bringing it to share tonight. It is soo good that devil is turning me towards sinfully greedy, and keeping it all to myself.*

*Then the Lord says I should share it, and who better to do so than with my Wednesday Night Buddies.*

*Okay, the debate is over, Hogs Head Cheese is on the menu tonight also!!*

*The devil lost! *


----------

